# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  رسميا :-  شرف الدين شيبون يوقع في كشوفات الهلال.

## عاطف الشيخ

*رسميا :- 
شرف الدين شيبون يوقع في كشوفات الهلال.














*

----------


## sonstar

*اتمنى من المجلس ان يحرك الاجراءات القانونية وتتم معاقبة الصفيراب واللاعب المخادع
يطير وقشه ماتعتر ليه وخليه يمسك في الكسكته كويس
                        	*

----------


## golden

*غايتو خسرنا خانة في الكشف الافريقي ساي ..حتى الشكوى يقال انها مجرد هراء وكذب من المجلس..
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

غايتو خسرنا خانة في الكشف الافريقي ساي ..حتى الشكوى يقال انها مجرد هراء وكذب من المجلس..



لا استبعد احتمالية كذبهم في هذا الملف 
المجلس عودنا على الكذب وعدم الشفافية
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*يعني طارق حمزة يشتكي الهلال حلم الجوعان
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*ماهو نص المواد القانونية في هذه الحالة
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*وإذا لم تعالج سوف تكون ثغرة للعبس بالقانون
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*على لجنه الخرمجه الاعتراف بالهزيمه من الهلال لان لجنتنا غرقانه فى حل الديون فلابد من الهلال استغلال الفرصه ايضا الاتحاد العام لن يتعامل مع الموضوع بشئ من الموضعيه من اجل ان لاتكرر ولكن سوف يجامل الهلال خاصه فى هذا الموسم الاتحاد يحاول اصلح اموره مع الكاردينال وبعدين الفاتك فوتو صاح
*

----------


## المريود

*درب السلامة
ما منتظرين شكاوي و لا حاجة
لا جماعتنا بشتكو و لا الاتحاد بدينا حقنا
تعويض تخريب الاستاد وين 
قروش هيثم مصطفى وين
ننتظر المجلس الجديد و نشوف
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*قطر عجيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبون طعن المريخ في ظهره
ليس بيننا وبينه الا محكمة الفيفا وبس
لن يلبس شعار المريخ ابدا
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله انحنا الشفناه حاصل في المريخ الايام دي ما اظن -جماعتنا  شغالين تصفيه حسابات وما فاضين
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لاعب متعاقد مع المريخ 
ومسجل فى الكشف الأفريقى 
هرب واتسجل فى فريق بره وجاى يتمها فى فريق جوه 
هو القانون بيقول ايييييييييه؟
الرماده فى خشمو
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*بفضل لجنة الكذابين
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*خلونا من الهروب ..هذا اللاعب فرط فيه لجنة التسيري كناية في الوالي الذي كان جاهزا لسداد حافز تسجيله ولكن لأن التسيير لديها أجندة لا تمت لمصلحة المريخ بأي صلة كان أهم لها أن يطبي شيبوب ولا يقال أن الوالي سجله تماما كما رفضوا أن يقوم الوالي بسداد ديون فندق روان لنفس السبب وليعلم كل مريخابي ان ونسي واحد من اثنين أما انه ضعيف والرقي لان يرأس نادي مثل المريخ او انه اساس المؤامرة التي حركت ضد المريخ حتي أصبح التيم نفسه لا طعم له ورائحة ونسمع  ما نسمع عن إعارة الوك والاستغناء عن اوكرا ...فهل بعد ذلك ينفع المربخاب السكوت علي هؤلاء ..وللأسف هناك من يدافع عن هؤلاء فقط كناية في جمال الوالي
واتهمهم مصلحة الكيان في شي...المريخ في حاجة الي جماهيره ليتم حمايته من هؤلاء
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مزمل- مدثر (خيري)
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الهلال جدد اليوم لمعاوية فداسي لثلاث سنوات وسجل الطاهر الحاج سادومبا لثلاث سنوات وأبدى شرف شيبوب وإدوارد سادومبا الرغبة في انتظار طلب بطاقتيهما 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*هل  مجلس المريخ قدم شكوى  ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

خلونا من الهروب ..هذا اللاعب فرط فيه لجنة التسيري كناية في الوالي الذي كان جاهزا لسداد حافز تسجيله ولكن لأن التسيير لديها أجندة لا تمت لمصلحة المريخ بأي صلة كان أهم لها أن يطبي شيبوب ولا يقال أن الوالي سجله تماما كما رفضوا أن يقوم الوالي بسداد ديون فندق روان لنفس السبب وليعلم كل مريخابي ان ونسي واحد من اثنين أما انه ضعيف والرقي لان يرأس نادي مثل المريخ او انه اساس المؤامرة التي حركت ضد المريخ حتي أصبح التيم نفسه لا طعم له ورائحة ونسمع  ما نسمع عن إعارة الوك والاستغناء عن اوكرا ...فهل بعد ذلك ينفع المربخاب السكوت علي هؤلاء ..وللأسف هناك من يدافع عن هؤلاء فقط كناية في جمال الوالي
واتهمهم مصلحة الكيان في شي...المريخ في حاجة الي جماهيره ليتم حمايته من هؤلاء



هذا الكلام كله غير صحيح 
واسالوا ابو جالا عنه
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*يا احمر واصفر:يقال نكاية في فï»»ن وليس كناية في عï»»ن
حفاظا علي اللغة السليمة .
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اذا مجلسنا تغاعس كيف الاتحاد يسجل الاعب والقانون واضح
                        	*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هذا الكلام كله غير صحيح 
واسالوا ابو جالا عنه



لا علم لي بموضوع الفندق

لكن الكلام الخاص بشيبوب كلو صحيح ... ولو انتا مبسوط من اللجنة دي وعاجباك يا مهودا فهذا لا يمنعك من قول الحق
                        	*

----------


## ودحسان

*الناس عينها في الفيل تطعن في ضلو .
السبب الاول هو مجلس جمال كيف يخلي لاعب زي شيبوب هاوي والاقل عطا محترفيين
                        	*

----------

